# default gateway not set in bridge mode

## appelgebak

Hello,

using vbox on my gentoo machine bridged network is working proper from windows guest.

But from host-machine there is no internet-access, because the default gateway is not set:

When i start the network with /etc/init.d/network restart there is the following output:

```
localhost conf.d # /etc/init.d/network restart

 * Stopping network                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting network                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

localhost conf.d # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 br0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

localhost conf.d # ping www.heise.de

connect: Network is unreachable

localhost conf.d # 

```

Result: Surfing with guest is possible, surfing from host not.

After that:

```
localhost conf.d # route add default gw 192.168.0.9

localhost conf.d # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 br0

loopback        -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

default         gate.local      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 br0

localhost conf.d # ping www.heise.de

PING www.heise.de (193.99.144.85) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.heise.de (193.99.144.85): icmp_req=2 ttl=246 time=25.1 ms

64 bytes from www.heise.de (193.99.144.85): icmp_req=3 ttl=246 time=27.0 ms

64 bytes from www.heise.de (193.99.144.85): icmp_req=4 ttl=246 time=25.1 ms

64 bytes from www.heise.de (193.99.144.85): icmp_req=5 ttl=246 time=24.6 ms

^C

--- www.heise.de ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 4 received, 20% packet loss, time 4005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.603/25.475/27.020/0.918 ms

```

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like this (at the end you can see several tries to set the gateway...):

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

#################################################

##############################################

#####################################

# For every VM create an interface,

# set user to the one who going to use the

# interface.

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

tunctl_vbox0="-u bede"

config_vbox0="null"

config_eth0="null"

# Add here all interfaces that you want to bridge

# eg eth0, but make sure to add config_eth0="null"

rc_need_br0="net.vbox0"

bridge_br0="vbox0 eth0"

# The following will be the host IP, it can be the default router

# for the VM in routing mode.

# You can use dhcp here if you like, it makes sense if you want

# to bridge your VM into the real network.

#config_br0="dhcp"

#config_br0="192.168.0.1/24"

config_br0=( “192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255″ )

brctl_br0="setfd 0

sethello 0

stp off"

#gateway="br0/192.168.0.9"

#routes_br0=( "192.168.0.9")

#routes_br0=("default via 192.168.0.9")

routes_br0=( "default gw 192.168.0.9" )

```

My host ip is 192.168.0.1, gateway and dns  is 192.168.0.9, vbox-machine is 192.168.0.99

Kernel is 2.6.36

Any help is welcome...

Appel

----------

## DawgG

```
#routes_br0=("default via 192.168.0.9") 

routes_br0=( "default gw 192.168.0.9" )
```

looks like a small typo, second line should read:

routes_br0=( "default via 192.168.0.9" )

GOOD LUCK!

----------

